# FMH Merit List 2012



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

fmh has displayed merit list of 100 candidates in college,,any medstudentz who got call or interview please post your aggregate..


----------



## pilzzz (Sep 17, 2012)

bloom said:


> fmh has displayed merit list of 100 candidates in college,,any medstudentz who got call or interview please post your aggregate..


FMH has not displayed any merit list yet. i called them today. They said call us after 24th october. Merit list will be displayed after 24.


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

pilzzz said:


> FMH has not displayed any merit list yet. i called them today. They said call us after 24th october. Merit list will be displayed after 24.


but their last date of fee payment is 26th october. it is printed on the separate booklet we got with the prospectus. so did they postpone the last date of fee payment too. if anybody has any information about it then plz answer.


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

I called fmh today. They said merit list will be displayed on 24 october.


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

But they said they'll release it on 15th october :/


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

pilzzz said:


> FMH has not displayed any merit list yet. i called them today. They said call us after 24th october. Merit list will be displayed after 24.


my friend went there and told me my name is not in the list,and today they will call these 100 candidates for interview ,when i called fmh they told me the same that merit list will display after 24


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

bloom said:


> my friend went there and told me my name is not in the list,and today they will call these 100 candidates for interview ,when i called fmh they told me the same that merit list will display after 24


interview???? but i specifically asked the staff on the reception desk that whether fmh conducts interviews or not and they told me no. uggghhhhh:?....i dont know why there are so many confusions? and whatever happened to their merit list. it was supposed to be on 15th!!!!!


----------



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

seems like fmh is trolling the candidates


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

Hajra said:


> interview???? but i specifically asked the staff on the reception desk that whether fmh conducts interviews or not and they told me no. uggghhhhh:?....i dont know why there are so many confusions? and whatever happened to their merit list. it was supposed to be on 15th!!!!!


i m also confused hajra,fmh is doing the same as they did in last year ,every body is telling different to the students about admission


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

shortlisted candidates were called for interviews ! I gave my interview and got selected !They gave me just a week to deposit the fee


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

chinablue said:


> shortlisted candidates were called for interviews ! I gave my interview and got selected !They gave me just a week to deposit the fee


what is your aggregate?and do you know your merit no. in fmh?and how many students were called for interview?


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

bloom said:


> what is your aggregate?and do you know your merit no. in fmh?and how many students were called for interview?


I have no idea about my merit number and aggregate!I wasnt told :s
And they said about 250 kids were called for interviews,when i asked them.


----------



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

I am a little worried i want admission in fmh. I have got calls from lmdc smdc also cpmc. But i want admission in fmh. I called fmh they said they are called bds candidates although they have called very afew mbbs candidates now if they have called 250 kids then i m a little worried. Lmdc has asked for fee n last date 31st oct also smdc has called for interview . So now should i wait for fmh or submit fee in one of the two?


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

blazeadeel said:


> I am a little worried i want admission in fmh. I have got calls from lmdc smdc also cpmc. But i want admission in fmh. I called fmh they said they are called bds candidates although they have called very afew mbbs candidates now if they have called 250 kids then i m a little worried. Lmdc has asked for fee n last date 31st oct also smdc has called for interview . So now should i wait for fmh or submit fee in one of the two?


what did cmpc said to you? btw whats your uhs aggregate.... what are my chances?


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

my cousin is doing a job in fmh,she said that fmh had called 250 students and completed their 95 seats ,only 5 left may be these seats left for reference ,,


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

bloom said:


> my cousin is doing a job in fmh,she said that fmh had called 250 students and completed their 95 seats ,only 5 left may be these seats left for reference ,,


REALLY???!!??? are you sure????????????????? i have been ignoring fmh....they asked for fee last monday and i've been blowing them off :/


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

yes she is sure,,,,o ho i thought you submitted fee there,,do you know your merit no. in fmh?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

bloom said:


> yes she is sure,,,,o ho i thought you submitted fee there,,do you know your merit no. in fmh?


no i don't know what my agreggate is...i'm waiting for sheikh zaid :/ 

what do u suggest i do??? submit fee in fmh or wait for sheikh zaid and cmh?


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

as your aggregate is 78 something you can get in to sheikh zaid and cmh ,really,,wait for them,,


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

bloom said:


> as your aggregate is 78 something you can get in to sheikh zaid and cmh ,really,,wait for them,,


thanks for amking me feel better  i can honestly feel positive vibes coming from you...where are you planning on going?


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

i don't know where i will go ,my aggregate is 75.02,,i applied in lmdc ,fmh,shalamar,sharif,skmdc,cmh..in fmh my cousin told me my merit no.is 303,,still i didn't get any call from any one of these ,,what do you think in which colleges i can get in?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

bloom said:


> i don't know where i will go ,my aggregate is 75.02,,i applied in lmdc ,fmh,shalamar,sharif,skmdc,cmh..in fmh my cousin told me my merit no.is 303,,still i didn't get any call from any one of these ,,what do you think in which colleges i can get in?


don't you worry. you have a strong agreggate. i believe that you'll easily get into shalamar, sharif and lmdc...it is odd that you didnt get any call. 

even tough everyone hates continental med college i say that you buy their prospectus..my mum taught there for a year i think and she says that the students at cmc were better than AIMC(my mum teaches at AIMC presently) 

don't worry..so you didnt get your name in the first list of these colleges...just you wait..as soon as the gov lists get posted and half the students leave these colleges to go into gov colleges, then these colleges will be begging you to come to them.

but that requires time and patience...and i lack both of them :/ 

IA we'll get admitted in our desired colleges Ameen


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

thanks bkn i will apply in cmc too,

,hahah,, why are you upset? if i were you i would relax a lot really,, you should not worried with 78 aggregate,, relax and be cool,,

ameen


----------



## Innocent Heart (Aug 19, 2013)

*Admission in FMH*

I am the student of MCAT,please tell me all information about the admission in FMH.
what was the last merit of FMH?how i can get admission in all private medical colleges in lahore?


----------



## Zaigham Butt (Jun 3, 2013)

What was the merit of FMH in 2012 anybody?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Innocent Heart said:


> I am the student of MCAT,please tell me all information about the admission in FMH.
> what was the last merit of FMH?how i can get admission in all private medical colleges in lahore?


their last merit was kind of low...a friend of mine had 75.9% and she got in...but the merit is bound to rise this year i'm sure of that.

but have you seen FMH????! it is so freaking tiny..i mean i was one of the first people they called for an interview last year but a couple of things really put me off:
for starters they gave only 2 days for fee submission...I wanted to wait for Sheikh zaid so i didnt pay them
then the lady who was conducting the interviews etc was really rude...that was a real turn off
also the campus is so small...!!! the building matters alot no matter what people say...

so i now study at smdc and i love it here ..! the last merit at shalamar medical and dental college was 79% i think...


----------

